# Good news for the women of Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt training female cops to crack down on sexual harrassment | Al Bawaba


Certainly not enough but a start 


Many Egyptian women have welcomed the government's decision earlier this year to form a special unit of female police officers to combat harassment and violence against women.

The unit consists of 10 qualified female police officers. Some of them are professors of psychology and neurological diseases and social service. The officers will travel to the US soon to get training in combating sexual crimes and violence against women.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm have we had this thread before?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Another "initiative" that will no doubt go nowhere. Would like to say they're trying but just don't really believe it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Another "initiative" that will no doubt go nowhere. Would like to say they're trying but just don't really believe it.




Morsi government brought it in so chances are it will be thrown out


----------

